# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Российское супер-оружие выведет из строя компьютеры противника

## ALEX(XX)

Российские ученые создали устройство размером с небольшой чемоданчик, способное мгновенно выводить из строя все электронные компоненты систем вооружений противника, сообщил член Совета при президенте РФ по науке и высоким технологиям академик РАН Владимир Фортов. 
 По словам академика, используя мощный и компактный источник радиоизлучения, можно одновременно вывести из строя всю электронику противника. Кроме того в арсенале есть устройства, отключающие электронное оборудование на короткое время - на 20 минут, например, во время проведения спецопераций. 
    "Созданное устройство размером с небольшой портфель и имеет мощность в один гигаватт (ГВт). Для сравнения: ГВт энергии - это две очереди "ДнепроГЭС", или один Чернобыльский реактор. Есть наработки по источникам излучения с охватом в километр, есть - в 200 метров", - уточнил Фортов. 
   Академик также отметил, что устройство действует не только на электронику противника. "К сожалению, будет локально выведена из строя не только аппаратура противника, но и все электронные устройства мирных жителей. Но когда война уже началась - победа важнее." 
    По словам Фортова, работать оружие будет примерно одну секунду, этого достаточно, чтобы полностью вывести из строя все электронные компоненты противника, включая локаторы, приборы ночного видения, электронные прицелы, мобильные средства связи, а также приемники спутниковой навигации GPS. "На расстоянии можно останавливать танки, сбивать с курса истребители, подрывать радиоуправляемые мины", - заключил академик РАН

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

Чемоданчик получается одноразовый..
Да и его "носитель-запускатель" тоже (если запуск не дистанционный)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

цель оправдывает средства. Ты в CnC3 играл?  :Smiley:  прёт на тебя толпа аннигиляторов, а ты их ЭМИ остановил, у тебя уже пост этот отобрали, а они то стоят  :Wink:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

Что  будут делать разные там кибер командования :Type 2: ? :Smiley:   Наверное :237:

----------


## santy

Очередной Гиперболоид Инженера Гарина. (т.б. Академика Фортова.)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Очередной Гиперболоид Инженера Гарина. (т.б. Академика Фортова.)


Это напоминает мою дискуссию по мощному лазеру с коллегами по направлению на одном семинаре. На вопрос коллег - а типа самолет им сбить можно ? Ответ уверенный и однозначный - можно конечно, без проблем ! Сразу удивленно/недоуменно/заинтересованно - а как !? (мощность лазера - 100 вт). Ответ - да все просто, зарядить этот лазер в пушку и пальнуть им по самолету  :Smiley:  В данном случае получается получается приерно аналогично  :Smiley: 
А если серьезно - то в принципе оружие переспективное, принцип его работы состоит в генерации мощнейших электромагнитных импульсов (при этом сравнение с реакторами и т.п. не более чем красивый пиар - мощность импульса действительно огромная, но длительность при этом микроскопическая ... так как закон сохранения энергии никто не отменял). Как следствие, можно сделать компактный для генерации таких импульсов, но есть две неприятные тонкости:
- затухание энергии импульса идет пропорционально квадрату расстояния. Т.е. компактный прибор действительно выведет из строя электронную технику, но в радиусе нескольких метров, или как максимум нескольких десятков метров - но не более того. Для большего радиуса понадобится большая мощность, следовательно размер и стоимость устройства будут возрастать пропорционально. Следовательно, данное устройство необходимо активировать в непосредственной близости от цели, и сразу возникает вопрос - как его туда доставить и не проще ли доставить к цели не импульсный генератор, а старую добрую бомбу  :Smiley: 
- если противник примет меры (хорошая экранировка, размещение аппаратуры в бункере и т.п.), то данное оружие будет бессильно

В остальном статья не врет - такое оружие является гуманной формой создать массу проблем противнику при применении такой штуки в нужное время в нужном месте. Плюс возможно гражданское применение - например, найти современные жучки нередко почти нереально за ограниченное время не круша помещение, а вот попалить их все мощным импульсом - куда проще  :Smiley:

----------


## santy

> В остальном статья не врет - такое оружие является гуманной формой создать массу проблем противнику при применении такой штуки в нужное время в нужном месте. Плюс возможно гражданское применение - например, найти современные жучки нередко почти нереально за ограниченное время не круша помещение, а вот попалить их все мощным импульсом - куда проще


А мне кажется, что врет он с самого начала. Заявляет о способности "мгновенно выводить из строя ВСЕ электронные компоненты систем вооружений противника", и далее говорит об наработках,  с радиусом действия 200м. Значит необходимо финансирование для этих наработок. Только и всего. Интересно, что является источником энергии для излучателей: аккумуляторы, миниреакторы, или подтянут провода от ДнепроГэс?

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> А мне кажется, что врет он с самого начала. Заявляет о способности "мгновенно выводить из строя ВСЕ электронные компоненты систем вооружений противника", и далее говорит об наработках,  с радиусом действия 200м. Значит необходимо финансирование для этих наработок. Только и всего. Интересно, что является источником энергии для излучателей: аккумуляторы, миниреакторы, или подтянут провода от ДнепроГэс?


Зря Вам так кажется. Когда я учился, преподаватели рассказывали о таком вооружении. Можете почитать для ознакомления: 
    ,,Первый документально подтвержденный фaкт пpимeнeния этого оружия, которое в различных источниках сегодня называется то «электронной бомбой», то «электромагнитной бомбой», был зафиксирован еще в 50-е гoды прошлого века. Тогда из-за высотного ядерного взpывa отключилось уличное освещение на Гавайях, вышли из строя системы радионавигации в Австралии, нарушилась радиосвязь во многих других регионах мира. После изучения причин происшедшего был сделан вывод, что взрыв бомбы, помимо мгновенных физических результатов, воздействовал на электромагнитные поля на огромном расстоянии.
     Специалисты сразу же ухватились за этот как бы побочный эффект ядерного взрыва и повели исследования по созданию ядерной электронной бомбы. Было даже подсчитано, что электромагнитный импульс, вызванный взрывом ядерного заряда мощностью в одну мегатонну на высоте 200 километров над географическим центром США, способен вывести из строя электронику от Мексиканского залива до Канады. При этом восстановление электросетей займет несколько месяцев...,, Читать дальше http://www.redstar.ru/2007/02/28_02/2_03.html



> такое оружие является гуманной формой создать массу проблем противнику


 Я бы поспорил на счет гуманности. Как воздействует ЭМИ на человека? Как клетки человека отреагируют? Что будет с атомами, молекулами клеток?

----------


## santy

Вот и давайте будем глушить шпионские жучки ядерными бомбами. Да и сам Фортов примерно такого же мнения "...когда война уже началась - победа важнее".

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Вот и давайте будем глушить шпионские жучки ядерными бомбами.


 Зачем - это экономически не выгодно. Другое дело применять постановщики активных помех

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Я бы поспорил на счет гуманности. Как воздействует ЭМИ на человека? Как клетки человека отреагируют? Что будет с атомами, молекулами клеток?


Оно не несет фатального вреда и не наносит особого ущерба, хотя пользы явно тоже нет. Но если речь идет о выборе - ковровое бомбометание (после которых опознавать трупы будут по тем самым атомам и молекулам  :Smiley:  ), или применение чего-то путь потенциально вредного, но нелетального - то второе в любом случае лучше.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Вот и давайте будем глушить шпионские жучки ядерными бомбами. Да и сам Фортов примерно такого же мнения "...когда война уже началась - победа важнее".


Если они смогут создать генератор импульсов, который будет:
1. портативным
2. Направленным
то полезный приборчик выйдет

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Зачем - это экономически не выгодно. Другое дело применять постановщики активных помех


Поставновщик активных помех против современного жучка совершенно бесполезен, равно как и приемники сканеры - это я как специалист по жучкам со всей ответственностью могу констатировать  :Smiley:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Оно не несет фатального вреда и не наносит особого ущерба, хотя пользы явно тоже нет


 Электромагнитное излучение большой мощности несет непоправимый вред здоровью человека-это факт. Как эм. импульс будет влиять - все зависит от продолжительности импульса. Очень не рекомендую находиться  близ работающих антенн РЛС(пример), особенно дальнего обнаружения.



> Поставновщик активных помех против современного жучка совершенно бесполезен, равно как и приемники сканеры - это я как специалист по жучкам со всей ответственностью могу констатировать


Спорить не буду, т.к. не компетентен в данной области .

----------


## Kuzz

http://community.livejournal.com/sci...s/1316729.html

----------


## nikakoy

*santy*, по поводу источника то такие есть я держал в руке источник мочностью как 1-2 энергоблока современной атомной станции, только импульс очень короткий. в народе называется взрывогенератором. именно с его помощью можно сделать подобное оружие

----------

